# Our 2010 home haunt photos - cemetery and pirates



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hirez00 said:


> Head and hands are from "Ghost Ride". Hat, scarf, shirt, jacket and shoes from Goodwill and the body is made like this: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432
> 
> There is a wiper motor from "MonsterGuts" inside his chest that SLOWLY turns his head from side to side.


*THANK YOU hirez fo this wonderful info --- your haunt is..well.. put it this way: I'm drooling! Fantastic job. Now folks, if you are reading this - then you MUST also need a "grave-digger" for your yard! 
*


----------

